# ro/di help.



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

sorry for making all these threads. figured itll help a lot of other ppl out with similar questions.

im looking for a ro/di water.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AQUARIUM-RO-...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3cbce4d46a

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/6-STAGE-AQUA...in_2&var=&hash=item7b6a1984f6#ht_11371wt_1163

which do you guys recommend. im looking for a cheap system that WORKs


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

To me, the ones you linked both look like 4 stage filters since the first 2 stages are large foam canisters. Although I guess this is a stage, I wouldn't imagine anything coming out of your tap would be caught in these.

The one with a in-line TDS is at a nice price though. I bought my in-line TDS for $50 so right there that's almost half the price.

Also, just check the forums here. I know Tom was selling one last week and maybe he still has it?

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37552
Also this one on Kijiji
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...rse-Osmosis-System-100-GPD-W0QQAdIdZ413712368


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The price is not bad, but for all USED RODI you should consider if the system was disconnected before sale and for how long. For all queries that I run "can you use RO membrane" after dry storage - result is always "NO"
Considering he will spend 100 for membrane and new pre filters, it is better to go and get a new unit

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

peacocks said:


> sorry for making all these threads. figured itll help a lot of other ppl out with similar questions.
> 
> im looking for a ro/di water.
> 
> ...


I have the aquarium II at home and it is fine although a part broke and I am waiting for them to get back to me.

The second company, maxwaterflow is local, near the big als in Vaughn so if you ever have to buy replacement parts or get somehting exchanged, things are much simpler. Nice people there.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

I also have the Aquasafe II and no issues so far (knock on wood)... I can't comment how "pure" of ro/di water it produces but all I know is it reads 0ppm TDS every time.

Check out this thread also (10th post below): Ebay Reverse Osmosis System


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the brand of the unit has nothing to do with the quality - It is just a plastic.
It is all about membrane and filters.
I have cheapest Coralife and good membranes and filters

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

On my third Auqusafe and never going to anything else, shy why 3 in total? At the time I bought the second it was cheaper to buy a brand new unit than buy the membrane + filters. 

I moved houses so instead of ripping it out, I just bought another. 
The nice thing about them is they come with the new adjustable waste water valve where you can decide how much water goes to wate based on the water quality you have going into the filter.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

close thread pls


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You can close your own thread by pushing "post reply" and at the bottom of the screen you'll see a tick for "close thread after post"

Now you know!!


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> You can close your own thread by pushing "post reply" and at the bottom of the screen you'll see a tick for "close thread after post"
> 
> Now you know!!


dont see it :S and can you help answer my question on my new thread. im looking for a quick answer about my tds reading on my ro system


----------

